# Recommended Breeders in Ontario



## jlink (Jul 24, 2015)

Greetings,

My wife and I are looking at getting a german shepherd puppy or young adult. We were wondering if could recommend any breeders within Ontario.

We have looked at:
- Grandview Kennels
- Ace's Tall Pine Kennel
- Raylex
- Chambos

If you have any thoughts, concerns or recommendations that would be much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

'Carmspack', she is a member on this forum and a breeder. Good luck with your search


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I haven't had pups since early 2013 -- might, only might , have one later in the year . I don't just breed to have pups . Next breeding likely will be from stored semen from my own lines , having proven longevity , service, trainability, health etc etc. 
That wouldn't be this year though.
Thanks very much for the recommendation.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Sent a P.M.


----------



## EchoThePuppy (Jul 16, 2015)

carmspack said:


> I haven't had pups since early 2013 -- might, only might , have one later in the year . I don't just breed to have pups . Next breeding likely will be from stored semen from my own lines , having proven longevity , service, trainability, health etc etc.
> That wouldn't be this year though.
> Thanks very much for the recommendation.


Waiting to get a bigger house for our second GSD. Maybe in two years? I keep hearing your praises sung everywhere


----------



## jlink (Jul 24, 2015)

RZZNSTR said:


> Sent a P.M.


Thanks, I tried to respond but I have not reached the post limit to PM. Sent them an e-mail, hopefully hear back. Do you have any experience with the breeder you mentioned?


----------



## jlink (Jul 24, 2015)

Is there a major difference between working and show lines and german and north american line dogs? Other than difference in appearance, is the temperament relatively similar?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you may as well be talking about three different breeds


----------



## jlink (Jul 24, 2015)

carmspack said:


> you may as well be talking about three different breeds


Sorry for my ignorance but could you expand?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

if you want a nice pet that will give you no worries then I suggest "American" show line breeder Janice Worthy (Armstong) of Sanhedrin German Shepherds. Have known her for 30 years . 
Sanhedrin - Home

I wouldn't know who to recommend for German show lines because the ones I see locally are pretty reactive ---


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

jlink said:


> Thanks, I tried to respond but I have not reached the post limit to PM. Sent them an e-mail, hopefully hear back. Do you have any experience with the breeder you mentioned?


Yes, awaiting a pup from her. A Cert X Ginger breeding (deposit paid). Really jazzed about this.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

carmspack said:


> if you want a nice pet that will give you no worries then I suggest "American" show line breeder Janice Worthy (Armstong) of Sanhedrin German Shepherds. Have known her for 30 years .
> Sanhedrin - Home
> 
> I wouldn't know who to recommend for German show lines because the ones I see locally are pretty reactive ---


 I have a boy out of Karma (co owned Sanhedrin and Treuberger Kennels) and Fury (Loretto Kennels), and his temperament is excellent. We just had a terrible thunder storm, no reaction! Loveable, happy, people and dog friendly.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

jlink , you don't want A german shepherd , you want a specific type of german shepherd , well beyond a pet.


----------

